# weather in switzerland-lake garda



## doey (May 11, 2008)

hi all, i am new to this game, can anyone tell me what the weather is like in Switzerland and lake garda area, in early june. regards doey.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi and welcome

Switzerland is very lumpy, and therefore unpredictable. Pouring down one side of a mountain and lovely sunshine in the rain shadow on the other side. :? 

A lot depends on the altitude as well . . . in fact, it's just unpredictable. :roll: 

Lake Garda in June. We were there last year (2008) and it was so hot the hab door swelled and we had a job to open it. With average luck it should be great in that region.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

Garda in June should be pleasant. The Lake has its own microclimate and the weather in the mountainous north - Riva and Torbole is dominiated by a wind that blows up the lake in the early afternoon.

My preference is the south/south west.

Russell


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

doey said:


> hi all, i am new to this game, can anyone tell me what the weather is like in Switzerland and lake garda area, in early june. regards doey.


Hi

We were there 7th June 2008 for 10 days. We had some sun, thunderstorms and rain nearly every day. Got a bit fed up and joined the dutch masses...and went 500km south....where it was nice and hot

Doug


----------



## doey (May 11, 2008)

thanks for the info. regards doey


----------

